# Mango habanero cream cheese dip



## gruelurks (Oct 4, 2009)

I love mango habanero sauces, and this dip was suggested on the side of a bottle of one sauce I had.

1 tub (16 oz) whipped cream cheese
1/4 cup sour cream
6-12 oz of mango habanero sauce depending on your heat taste

I highly recommend Blair's Heat Habanero Mango sauce which is where the recipe originated from. After mixing it all up, let it set in the fridge for a couple hours before serving with Frito's corn chips. An optional dusting of ground cinnamon on top of the dip makes for an even sweeter flavor combo.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 5, 2009)

_I was there until you hit it with one of my favorite foods - Fritos _
_My take would be some _Black Bean Chips or Avocado Chips or to make a quesadilla with this sauce on top


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 5, 2009)

Sounds like a great dip, thanks for the recipe...


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 5, 2009)

It sounds pretty good to me to but the wife will have nothing to do with habenros.


----------



## rivet (Oct 5, 2009)

Sounds great...I think I'll make some ABT's like that.

...and Blair's is an excellent place for hot spices-I get them there all they time. Check out their death rain chipotle...outstanding!


----------



## got14u (Oct 5, 2009)

thanks for the recipe...i luv mangos and habs


----------

